# lol i got a nice kill



## Sweet RB25DET (Mar 14, 2004)

got a sweet kill everyone!!!!!!!! This honda pulled up beside me i looked over and he reved u know that annoying bumble bee sound i laughed and reved back. I got him off the line lol and i thought rear wheel drive was the worst coming off the line. i jumped on it and we were on the interstate and i know where the cops sit so i backed off and this guy goes over the hill and i see his taillights come on. HAHAHAHA he got tagged lmao. :cheers: looks like i won this one.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

too bad i dont have mod powers in this section


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

:newbie:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Sweet RB25DET said:


> got a sweet kill everyone!!!!!!!! This honda pulled up beside me i looked over and he reved u know that annoying bumble bee sound i laughed and reved back. I got him off the line lol and i thought rear wheel drive was the worst coming off the line. i jumped on it and we were on the interstate and i know where the cops sit so i backed off and this guy goes over the hill and i see his taillights come on. HAHAHAHA he got tagged lmao. :cheers: looks like i won this one.


wrong area and no street racing ! :thumbdwn:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Street racing = Bad

Thread = Closed.


----------

